

Delta Refuses to Let Passenger Fly Over Shirt (and Race) - state_machine
http://storify.com/I_Am_Arijit/arijit-vs-delta

======
vampirechicken
What kind of idiot wears that to an airport? The kind who wants to grandstand
about free speech.

Knowing that people are dumb as bricks, and that airport security has no sense
of humor, he should have chosen a different shirt. Don't poke the bear and
then complain when he bites you.

~~~
fujiuji
Your criticism reveals an unsound technical background..."By wearing that
scantily clad outfit she was just asking for it (rape)."

~~~
vampirechicken
ad hominem plus non sequitor. Nice argument.

Refute my premise that being a jerk to airport security is a bad idea.

